# Unikon clock for sale



## ward13v (Jul 11, 2011)

Unikon clock, pad,cables with club unit pad $700


----------



## flyinginn (Dec 14, 2012)

*Unikon Clock*

How old is the clock? is it the new unikon champ, or the unikon pro?
Thanks


----------



## Dan (Dec 15, 2012)

Where are you located that you have this clock for sale? I am extremely interested.

Does this have the clock (number section) and the module...


----------



## ward13v (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't know muxh about it my dad bought it for me and my brother but our club went to benzing, i have never used it, it doesnt look very old


----------



## FallCreekFlyers (Jul 26, 2012)

*unikon*

Sent u message send pic


----------



## ward13v (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry i been out of town i will send you one this afternoon


----------



## dchilders (Dec 24, 2012)

I also am interested in the Unikon clock. Please send details and a photo if possible.

[email protected]


----------



## channelcat78 (Mar 3, 2013)

*new flyer try to find a unikon clock.*

Hello to all 

I'm looking for a unikon racing clocking system. For me and my boy to use .. don't have a lot of money so please be reasonable prices. $400-500 range. Please let know what you have ..... thank you mark.


----------



## channelcat78 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm trying to buy one...... not sale one


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi,

We have two members selling clocks- one with the older style $600 and one with the newest model $750

One member died and the other is getting out of the sport. They both include one antennae, base, and extension cord.

Regards


----------



## channelcat78 (Mar 3, 2013)

In found one thanks


----------



## jakell2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

Looking for a unikon with antenna and power supply willing to trade a NEW. Bricon with 18 fld antena and wires and PS 

[email protected]. 845-339-3389 joe


----------



## danny kilgore (Aug 4, 2009)

Looking to buy a unikon clock this is my first race season email [email protected] thanks


----------

